# Good Cheap Wax



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I know it has probably been asked a million times.

I'm after a cheap wax (£20 for 200ml) to use on mine and my wive's daily drivers. They are newish cars so paint is in reasonable condition and they get washed on a fortnightly basis.

Thanks


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Fk1000p and fk2685 would be my 2 recommendations but there are loads of brilliant waxes around that price. The two I've mentioned are both more than 200ml.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

any durability requirements? 

for me i'd be stuck between poorboys nattys paste (red) or soft99 fusso dark or light depending if durability is an issue, or maybe even try some of the waxed junkies range by ODK although these are 150ml for usually around £15


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

These are the wax/sealants that come to mind in your price range:

BH double Speed wax is good value for money with good longevity: http://www.bilthamber.com/double-speed-wax

Fusso (more of a sealant than wax) for just over £20 (approx £23+):
http://www.nipponshine.com/shop/body-sealant/879/

Collinite 476S and Finish Kare FK1000p


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Best sealant option in my own opinion is FK1000p. There are more durable or better beading sealants but none as good of an all rounder as this. Breeze to apply/remove and an absolute bargain when you consider the huge 412g tin you get. 

Wax wise, BH DSW or FK2685 are your best options. DSW is more durable and offers better water behaviour but a bit more tricky to use. FK2865 isn't the most durable (2-3 months) but again like the 1000p it's effortless to use and the finish it leaves is show wax levels. It comes in a huge 412g tin also.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Harley wax..400ml for £22.99...exelent wax for the money..imo http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=370355728382&alt=web


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you want maximum durability: Fusso or Double Speed-Wax (Fusso probably more durable but a little more care needed in application)

If you want ease of use: Finish Kare 2685

If you want a good combination of both: Finish Kare 1000P

(I've got / used all of these bar Fusso)

Edit: Brian got in first but completely agree - FK1000P is the best all rounder when value, ease of use, finish and durability are all taken into account. It smells like shoe polish but you can't have everything!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I love BH DSW

Any thoughts on Valet Pro Mad Wax @ £15 for 250ml?


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Forsh said:


> I love BH DSW
> 
> Any thoughts on Valet Pro Mad Wax @ £15 for 250ml?


Its seeing the mad wax that sparked me off on this venture!!

I may well buy a pot and see what its all about!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Available in 50ml pot too for a fiver


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Collinite 476S

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/3225659817...=1006752&device=c&campaignid=856939625&crdt=0


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bilt hamber double speed wax is superb. I only put one coat on as opposed to the recommended two but it's still going two months on. They reckon six months with two coats. The finish that it left on mine was brilliant. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Is there a wax for less than £20 that you would say, 'do not buy this product' for whatever reason.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Simoniz Original would be on that list for me, even if you can (apparently) get it for a fiver from Tesco. When DSW, FK1000P or #2685 can all be had for less than £20 each, it's just not worth the time.

It's worth noting that there are liquid sealants eg Auto Glanz Synth Seal, Menzerna Powerlock, Britemax Extreme Elements, etc etc that tick the cheap, easy, durable, look good, boxes that the OP is asking for.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Forsh said:


> I love BH DSW
> 
> Any thoughts on Valet Pro Mad Wax @ £15 for 250ml?


Not used it, but our good friend A&J has...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395097


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

As an aside, in my head I hear the name of this wax being pronounced with a strong Mancunian accent (think Liam Gallagher) - "Mad Wax!" :lol:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Purrin Mad Wax on me yelloh Ford Cor-eenoh


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have see Harly wax mentioned in the past but never took any notice but had a look around and see that it has some good reviews on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Polish-Harly-Wax-Carnauba/dp/B004DPJQ44

Also found this DW thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74272

My Finis wax is finis(h)ed so I'm looking for something different to use, was thinking of BH DSW but there are so many choices out there!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

If you are happy to apply on a regular basis FK2685 without a doubt, so underrated,


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have see Harly wax mentioned in the past but never took any notice but had a look around and see that it has some good reviews on Amazon:*https://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Polish-.../dp/B004DPJQ44

As i said earlier in the thread..for the money, ad for a 400ml tin..harly wax is a very very good wax.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

As i mentioned earlier in the thread, and as pointed out above..i cant recommend harly wax enough for value for money and ease of use. A very very good wax.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Any of the Obsession waxes in 30ml pots are great especially EVolution v2 which is a doddle to use and a great wax. These pots are enough to do 6-8 layers on a VW Golf if you apply "thin to win" or 4 layers if you are inexperienced and apply it excessively. Jay the owner is a great guy to give honest and prompt response to any query.Other companies i would highy recommend are Wax PLanet, OCD Wax, Waxtub and Mitchell and King all do small pots and are sponsors on here and great to deal with.
regards
todds

PS small pots are a great way to try out waxes without having to buy large 200ml pots at a bigger expense


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

todds said:


> PS small pots are a great way to try out waxes without having to buy large 200ml pots at a bigger expense


An enterprising person might buy a 200ml pot and then sell on to others at 30ml at a time, inside those little glass jam pots.


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

https://ocd-waxes.myshopify.com/col...toms-and-samples/products/nebula-50ml-samples
This is an exeptional wax..and for £10 for 50ml pot it would be rude not to ! This wax goes on very thin so 50ml will do a few cars and the shine is exeptional.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Soft 99 fusso coat.it edges bh double speed wax.better gloss and better water behaviour


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

FK1000P, without a doubt. Massive tin, spreads like butter, and wipes off with ease.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

BaileyA3 said:


> Fk1000p and fk2685 would be my 2 recommendations but there are loads of brilliant waxes around that price. The two I've mentioned are both more than 200ml.


Either of those will last years. Both are excellent.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I have Mad Wax, and for the money, it's a great wax. Durability is good, application and removal is really easy (it's like a cream nearly), and it does shine the paint well.

I personally really like it.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Another vote for BH!


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

I use mad valetpro madwax and its a very good wax with good durability. My car still beads loads and it was last applied over a month ago. Its a nice wax to apply and remove. Just dont put too much on a dark car as it will be a bit more effort to remove than normal.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AndyA4TDI said:


> If you are happy to apply on a regular basis FK2685 without a doubt, so underrated,


It's into it's fourth month (only one coat) on my car and still doing fine (usual places like the tailgate aside).


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just ordered a pot of the mad wax to see what's what!!


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Another vote for FK1000P, lasts forever, done 3 large saloons with it a few times and barely even looks like it's been used! 

Incredible water behaviour, good sharp glassy look (bit sterile but I like that), and lasts forever. Make sure you don't put anything under it mind and panel wipe/IPA for best bonding


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

GP Punto said:


> Is there a wax for less than £20 that you would say, 'do not buy this product' for whatever reason.


Meguiars Deep Crystal Step 3. Waste of time.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Meguiars Deep Crystal Step 3. Waste of time.


Possible the worst LSP I've ever used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Collinite 845 performs admirably for my daily.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote here for BH Double Speed Wax!


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

+1 BH dsw.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

steelghost said:


> *Simoniz Original would be on that list for me, even if you can (apparently) get it for a fiver from Tesco.* When DSW, FK1000P or #2685 can all be had for less than £20 each, it's just not worth the time.
> 
> It's worth noting that there are liquid sealants eg Auto Glanz Synth Seal, Menzerna Powerlock, Britemax Extreme Elements, etc etc that tick the cheap, easy, durable, look good, boxes that the OP is asking for.


Simoniz Original is like riding a bronco (most end up on their backsides), haven't got the energy to play with it, but when you do, it can get you a nice shine.










There are easier waxes to apply and I would vote for DSW.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> ......
> I'm after a cheap wax (£20 for 200ml) ......
> Thanks


I've just used Auto Allure's wax and was very pleased with it, not quite your budget, but not far off - £25 for 150ml, but it is on offer presently.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Meguiars mirror glaze 16 # good wax for the price


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a Quick Update to this thread. 

I went with the mad wax and found its consistency very unusual for a wax. Kind of like whipped cream so was difficult to get the right amount on to the which meant I ended using a boat load on one car. Weren't all that impressed with the finish either.

I purchased a pot of Natty's blue past wax from Amazon for £13 and was blown away by it. So easy to use that it's daft. Left it on the car for over half hour and came off with one wipe. Lovely wet finish too!!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> Best sealant option in my own opinion is FK1000p. There are more durable or better beading sealants but none as good of an all rounder as this. Breeze to apply/remove and an absolute bargain when you consider the huge 412g tin you get.
> 
> Wax wise, BH DSW or FK2685 are your best options. DSW is more durable and offers better water behaviour but a bit more tricky to use. FK2865 isn't the most durable (2-3 months) but again like the 1000p it's effortless to use and the finish it leaves is show wax levels. It comes in a huge 412g tin also.


how do you find the beading on fk1000p? I have a tub here to use


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

euge07 said:


> how do you find the beading on fk1000p? I have a tub here to use


It's not Fusso / DSW / Contact 121 amazing, but it's perfectly respectable.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> It's not Fusso / DSW / Contact 121 amazing, but it's perfectly respectable.


I think my next buy will be the likes of gyeon wetcoat to see what it is like


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As steel said it's not ground breaking but as good as any average wax with regards to beading. Certainly more of a sheeter though.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Here it is a couple of weeks after application on my brother's Lexus


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

not too bad looking! I'm a big fan of beading, I normally use a top up of BSD on my car:wave:


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

FK1000p


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I've just used Auto Allure's wax and was very pleased with it, not quite your budget, but not far off - £25 for 150ml, but it is on offer presently.


Used this yesterday[Auto Allure's wax] and love the finish & beeding. Cheep as Chips when on offer at £12 .Seems quite hard in the pot ,but went on nice and thin once on the applicator.Worth the asking price when not on offer im so impressed.I left it once applied for about ten minutes.Went and made a brew[just on bonnet].Came out and it was raining.Still buffed off nice and a nice finish.
BB


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Big Bri said:


> Used this yesterday[Auto Allure's wax] and love the finish & beeding. Cheep as Chips when on offer at £12 .Seems quite hard in the pot ,but went on nice and thin once on the applicator.Worth the asking price when not on offer im so impressed.I left it once applied for about ten minutes.Went and made a brew[just on bonnet].Came out and it was raining.Still buffed off nice and a nice finish.
> BB


Yes it really is a nice wax to use and leaves a very nice finish. Oh and smells nice too


----------

